# Legalise Vaping Australia - Greg Hunt petition



## fbb1964 (16/4/21)

Noticed this one today. Talk about taking the gloves off.. 

Greg Hunt's crusade against public health has to come to an end. His crusade against vaping and his failures to deliver the COVID vaccine make him a liability that Australia cannot afford! Sign the petition now to sack Greg Hunt!
www.punthunt.com.au

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/21)

I think Vaping Bogan signed that petition first

Reactions: Like 2


----------

